# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mike Mentzer Picture Thread

## vitamindrew

Heres a picture of mike and arnold arguing.
http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...Scan100011.jpg

----------


## vitamindrew

Mentzer's Big ass arm!
http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...=Scan10004.jpg

----------


## mwolffey

i love that pic of him and arnold....high volume training for me all the way!!!

----------


## BuildaBeast

He said to only do one set of each exercise then wait 3 days befor you do workout #2. Doesn't seem like much but man he had a nice build and massive arms.

----------


## mwolffey

> He said to only do one set of each exercise then wait 3 days befor you do workout #2. Doesn't seem like much but man he had a nice build and massive arms.



well thats 1 working set...the big misconception aboout yates and mentzer was that they only did 1 set for an exercise, while they may have done up to four, but with just 1 actual working set :Wink/Grin:  ...still does not work for me though

----------


## vitamindrew

Read His Books And Then You Will Understand Why Hit Is The Only Was To Train If You Want Increased Stregth And Muscle Gain. Get Heavy Duty 2: Mind And Body.

----------


## vitamindrew

Mentzer winning Mr.Universe WITH A PERFECT SCORE!!!!

----------


## vitamindrew

sorry, here's the picture
http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...=Scan10008.jpg

----------


## rockhardman

Mixture Of Both Styles Yup!!!!!

----------


## vitamindrew

look at the top of the mirror. He is coming.

----------


## vitamindrew

Another awesome pic of mike doing preacher curls. If anyone has some rare pic of mentzer, please post. Im talking about pics from his books because Ive seen all his internet pics.

----------


## vitamindrew

mentzer

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Arguing with Arnold makes me loose respect for him! Arguing with Arnold is like playing tennis againest a wall and thinking your gonna win

----------


## vitamindrew

Mentzer was just explaining to arnold that he should'nt disrepect his fellow competitors. Arnold had made some harsh comments about boyer coe and mentzer was just defending Boyer.

----------


## vitamindrew

check out the thickness of mentzers tris and calfs.

----------


## RedBaron38

Does anyone else notice that the pic of mentzer in the mirror looks like Arnold? Or am i missing something?

----------


## mwolffey

> Does anyone else notice that the pic of mentzer in the mirror looks like Arnold? Or am i missing something?



that is arnold bro

----------


## squatdaddy

Mentzer was awesome.... got a little weird later in life... essentric probably a better word, but still one of my favorites

----------


## vitamindrew

Dude, look for the sign at the top left of the mirror.

----------


## biglouie250

> Mentzer was awesome.... got a little weird later in life... essentric probably a better word, but still one of my favorites


some reports of him running into traffic naked, and drinking his own urine are quite disturbing. but hey methamphetamine is one hell of a drug!!!!!

----------


## RedBaron38

Sorry I didn't see the sign on the mirror....my bad

----------


## vitamindrew

Mikes last interview

TS: Dan wrote that you were involved in some things regarding amphetamine abuse and drinking your own urine.

MM: [Chuckles] I don't know where he got that one. How would anyone know I drank urine?

TS: I don't know, but a lot of people believed it.

MM: Yes, a lot of people like to see celebrated figures come down a notch or two because their own self-esteem is not very high. They gain a sense of self-esteem when they can say, Look, I'm not like that; that person has shortcomings. And that's not the proper way to gain self-esteem. That's irrational.

No, I never drank my own urine. Where that notion arose, I have no idea. I did take doctor-prescribed amphetamines for a while, because as a competing bodybuilder and writer I found it difficult during periods of severe dieting to sustain the energy required to train and then go home and write for hours. But it was always doctor prescribed.

----------


## vitamindrew

Some great pics

----------


## biglouie250

> Mikes last interview
> 
> TS: Dan wrote that you were involved in some things regarding amphetamine abuse and drinking your own urine.
> 
> MM: [Chuckles] I don't know where he got that one. How would anyone know I drank urine?
> 
> TS: I don't know, but a lot of people believed it.
> 
> MM: Yes, a lot of people like to see celebrated figures come down a notch or two because their own self-esteem is not very high. They gain a sense of self-esteem when they can say, Look, I'm not like that; that person has shortcomings. And that's not the proper way to gain self-esteem. That's irrational.
> ...



i dont think he'd admit abusing drugs or drinking his own pee. however the fact remains that he died of heart complications caused be using meth for over a decade. although he was clean at the time of his death the damage had already been done. he was also in and out of a nut house.....

----------


## MrMeathead

I highly doubt he would admit to drinking his own urine either but at the same time I find the fact that he was led to that high of a level of insanity by amphetamine abuse hard to beleive. I have never heard of anyone doing something that sick from all the years of amphetamine abuse in the world.

----------


## vitamindrew

mentzer 1980 olympia

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Arguing with Arnold makes me loose respect for him! Arguing with Arnold is like playing tennis againest a wall *and thinking your gonna win*


Actually that was the year Mentzer should have beaten Arnold.

Mentzer was better and everyone there saw it.




> Mentzer was just explaining to arnold that he should'nt disrepect his fellow competitors. Arnold had made some harsh comments about boyer coe and mentzer was just defending Boyer.


yup!

Additionally Mentzer noted that Arnold looked really small in his tigh-fitting shirt.

He wondered outloud if Arnold was competing.

----------


## vitamindrew

Just Got Mike Mentzers Underground Seminar On Dvd Through The Mail. Its Soooooooooooo Awesome.

----------


## vitamindrew

just got done watching the mm seminar, O my god, It was SOO imformational and even funny at sometimes with mentzer cracking jokes sometimes. He is truly the man who knows the best way to increase strenght and size. Also gave great nutritional advice as well.

----------


## TheGut

> i love that pic of him and arnold....high volume training for me all the way!!!


Its high intensity training (HIT) not High Volume! Volume was Arnold and Intensity was Mentzer!!

----------


## vitamindrew

more mentzer

----------


## vitamindrew

"You can train long and you can train hard but you cant do both" Mike Mentzer
"Almost everything a bodybuilder does from the moment he goes to the gym to the moment he leaves is literary wrong!" Mike Mentzer

"Not more is better, not less is better but precise is best" Mike Mentzer

----------


## vitamindrew

heavy duty arms

----------


## PlasticFuture112

didnt Mentzer train with Zane during that time? Personally i dont think Mentzer has anything but wicked arms. Arnold even at that time looks sick with his tiny waist and enormous upper body. I mean his legs do lack a bit but his overall body frame is just nothing that could be competed with. The way his obliques form into the lats on a narrow waist is rediculous. Maybe Mentzer should have won in the eyes of many but i am one to say that arnold was number one, zane number two and mentzer in third. sorry fellas to burst the bubble of this thread but mentzers more of a Ed Corney than an Arnold competitor.

----------


## vitamindrew

mentzer gets the cover

----------


## vitamindrew

"The time and energy people waste in the gym with constant overtraining is so enormous it could create another universe."

----------


## vitamindrew

"The time and energy people waste in the gym with constant overtraining is so enormous it could create another universe." Mike Mentzer

----------


## Testostack

> i love that pic of him and arnold....high volume training for me all the way!!!


Best is Dorian's way!!

But sometimes you can switch from volume to heavy duty........more effective  :Wink:

----------


## vitamindrew

mentzer never trained with zane, it was always ray mentzer, casey viator and other unknown bodybuilders.

----------


## Testostack

He had a great physique....... :Thumps Up:

----------


## JAYROD

> He had a great physique.......


he was awesome. just got the book H I T the mike mentzer way and it's very interesting the way he trained. i believe more volume works best for me but he sure knew what worked for him.

----------


## vitamindrew

look how much bigger mentzer is than the other competitors!
"I consider dips the upper body squat" Mike Mentzer
Everything a bodybuilder does from the moment he walks into a gym to the moment he leaves is literary WRONG!" Mike Mentzer

----------


## vitamindrew

Check out these cool videos of mike mentzer!!

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...&search=Search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB3WE...mike%20mentzer

----------


## PlasticFuture112

triceps are out of this world....I wanna be on what he was on though. Bodybuilders of that era just blow me away. Mentzer has now officially become one of my fav's, thanks to this thread.

----------


## PlasticFuture112

Kind of off the topic, due to myself researching his life of bodybuilding but does anyone really know the cause of death with Mike? I think his story if very interesting with the additional fact that two days later his brother Ray passed but the controversial suicide or heart problem thing has got me into a bind. The reason I ask is basically because my family has a history of heart problems as well and i want to see if possibly AAS had a direct correllation with his death. Any info would be greatly appreciated

----------


## vitamindrew

TS: After the first interview we did, you disappeared. What happened?

MM: I had a number of medical problems, including one that involved surgery on my cervical spine. I had pneumonia, bronchitis and recently discovered blood clots in my lungs. It's fairly severe, but I'm on potent blood thinners, which should take care of the problem.

For those who might be interested in why Mike Mentzer has blood clots in his lungs, it was discovered a while back when my brother, Ray, was having surgery for clots in his arms, at the places where they hook up the dialysis machine. Many people already know that my brother has a life-threatening kidney disease requiring 4 1/2-hour dialysis sessions three days a week, which is very harrowing and debilitating. During one of the procedures it was discovered that he has a genetic disorder known as antithrombin deficiency, which means his blood clots too readily. The doctor told him, if you have brothers or sisters, tell them about this because they'll have it too.

TS: What was going through your mind while you were in the hospital?

MM: It's interesting. On one level it bothered me. Of course, no one wants to have such a disorder, but it never got me down. I don't walk around biting my nails and wringing my hands all day. I take it in stride, trust the doctors and have quite an optimistic outlook. TS: How has Ray's situation affected you?

MM: It's not easy to watch a family member go through a harrowing experience. Dialysis is a very severe treatment that cleans the blood by taking it out through a vein in the arm [usually] and into a machine that swishes it around and cleans it. Ray has a rare disorder called Berger's disease, which the doctors tell me is not related to past steroid use . It's a rare disorder found mostly in white men over 35.

But he's holding up fairly well. Has down periods-there's no doubt about that-but everybody around him has been quite impressed by the way he's handling it. Most people on dialysis are put on Zoloft or Prozac or some other drug, because of the tremendous personal toll that dialysis takes, but my brother hasn't had to have such medication. He's working this thing out cognitively. He understands it's life threatening, but as long as he's on dialysis he has a fair chance of making it. He is at what's called end-stage renal failure. His kidneys aren't just bad, they're dead. Without dialysis there's no way he could survive. 

In fact, he did become a little depressed recently. I had a blood test that showed I have a tissue match with Ray, and I was prepared to give him one of my kidneys. We were just getting ready to set a date for surgery when they found that I had these blood clots in my lungs, which Ray recognized immediately as a bad omen. The medical specialists are very strict about who they allow to donate a kidney. You have to be in perfect health. The slightest physical disorder, and they immediately take you off the donor list. So he went into a period of some depression but worked his way out of it, and he's getting better all the time.

This was mentzers last interview, he later died of bergers diesease. Trust me, mentzer would never commit suicide. His buisness was going very well but his family tree had alot of dieseases. This man has done what no person can evercome close to when it come to exercise science. The worst thing ever happining to the bodybuilding world is mentzers death. People always hate on someone who disproves them. They say that the greatests guinnesses are misunderstood.

----------


## vitamindrew

Video of Mike standing next to Arnold at 1980 Mr. Olympia. Look how much bigger Mentzer is than Arnold but arnold won that olympia! What a big joke!!

http://www.sendspace.com/file/2k24uh

----------


## vitamindrew

Pics

----------


## vitamindrew

pics

----------


## vitamindrew

When asked about arnold and his training, Mentzers response was: "Arnold did not pursue a rational training program, he was guided by the principle more is better. Got as far as he did because of genetics primarely and the injestion of steroids ".
Mike on the topic of Aeorobics
"Aeorobics has be proven not to even achieve the cardiovascular goals that were thought for decades. In fact it can be quite dangerous as aeorobics grossly overtrainings certen few muscles to the exclusion of working other muscles at all there by creating imbalances in the skeletal musclular system which makes one prone to injury. That vast majority of people using aeorobics around the world do not look very fit, they look flaby in fact". Mike Mentzer

----------


## vitamindrew

Incredible radio show with Mike Mentzer being interviewed. Length 38:43
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vifgmy

----------


## MrMeathead

> When asked about arnold and his training, Mentzers response was: "Arnold did not pursue a rational training program, he was guided by the principle more is better. *Got as far as he did because of genetics primarely and the injestion of steroids*".
> Mike on the topic of Aeorobics
> "Aeorobics has be proven not to even achieve the cardiovascular goals that were thought for decades. In fact it can be quite dangerous as aeorobics grossly overtrainings certen few muscles to the exclusion of working other muscles at all there by creating imbalances in the skeletal musclular system which makes one prone to injury. That vast majority of people using aeorobics around the world do not look very fit, they look flaby in fact". Mike Mentzer


I can't beleive he called Arnold out like that. I respect Mentzer for not biting his tongue like most people and speaking his mind.

----------


## vitamindrew

Mike Mentzer (November 15, 1951 - June 10, 2001)
the first pic is mentzer shaking hands with john little, the auther of mentzers two new books on hit. 

Guys, try hit, it truly is the ideal workout. Stop overtraining and wasting energy.

----------


## vitamindrew

1998 mentzer seminar in canada dvd, this is the routine he gave. 

rememeber, four seconds up, hold for two seconds and four seconds down. 
also use a weight that you can do to failure in the given rep range!! Train with great intensity to stimulate the most muscle fibers possible and the only way to do that is through high intensity training.

workout A
1. sqauts 8-15 reps to failure
brief rest (drink water)
2. Close Grip palms up pull downs 6-10 reps to failure

One week later

Workout B
Deadlift 5-8 reps to failure
Dips 6-10 reps to failure (considered the upper body squat.) (look at gymnatics guys arms) (they also do alot of pullups also, hint hint close grip palms up pulldowns)


repeat the program

now you volume trainers have nothing to lose by trying this 6 month base line program routine and everything to gain if you want increased strenght and size. TRY IT!!!

Now watch this video of what mentzer says after giving this routine at his seminar!!!! Its soo funny!!!!!!

Here is the video.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/r8s3gk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPOJUjWJPc

the guy in the pics is ivan ivankov, mentzer mentions gymnatic guys being so muscled and never lifting weight but doin alot of dips and pull ups. look at his bicep develop ment and he never does an curls what so ever but gets that bicep development from pull-ups.

thanks for taking the time to read this section I wrote and I hope you make the best gains your genetics will let you make.

----------


## vitamindrew

MTV Treu Life- Im on Steroids 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFF3PEW8

----------


## vitamindrew

MTV True Life- Im on steroids 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFF3PEW8

----------


## vitamindrew

new pics

----------


## vitamindrew

pics

----------


## vitamindrew

mentzer pics

----------


## vitamindrew

Check this out, over 200 picture from there video "mike and ray Mentzer in the gym"

http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/mikea...ntzerinthegym/

----------


## rake922

> MTV True Life- Im on steroids 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DFF3PEW8



This has basically nothing to do with Mike Mentzer... Agreed?

----------


## rake922

Mentzer workout split...

http://www.trulyhuge.com/mikementzer.htm

----------


## hangtight08

sure did...when did he die?

----------


## vitamindrew

june 11th, 2001. I consider his death the worst possible event ever to have in bodybuilding history.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> the guy in the pics is ivan ivankov, mentzer mentions gymnatic guys being so muscled and never lifting weight but doin alot of dips and pull ups. look at his bicep develop ment and he never does an curls what so ever but gets that bicep development from pull-ups.
> 
> thanks for taking the time to read this section I wrote and I hope you make the best gains your genetics will let you make.


Kind of goes straight against menterz point that going to failure is a must to gain muscle though  :LOL:

----------


## vitamindrew

just got some new mentzer books so new pics will be posted shortly.

----------


## vitamindrew

gone

----------


## rake922

What's a bare ass image of Arnold have to do with a Mike Mentzer thread?

----------


## vitamindrew

HERE YA GO GUYS. HEAVY DUTY NUTRITION. A GREAT BOOK PUBLISHED BY MIKE MENTZER THAT OFFERS THE ONLY NUTRITIONAL ADVICE YOU WIIL EVER NEED. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hj2hsm

----------


## oliver_kloseoff

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## vitamindrew

do you have a picture of mike? Or anything?

----------


## nalbano34

one of the best ever and the info he had was awesome.....not for everyone but in theory it is very sound........he learned all that shit from arthur jones and ellington darden if I can recall correctly.......the nautilus workout stuff...right?

----------


## vitamindrew

I just got done reading heavy duty 2: minf and body. The Best bodybuilding book ever written!!!!

----------


## vitamindrew

Ill post some quotes from book later today,gtg to college right now.

----------


## mmaximus25

I use a bit of both... not this simple but really I have a pump day and a heavy day for Legs/back and Chest/arms, I take a day off after every workout session. Heavy days are high intensity and very heavy. Pump days are fast movements lighter and def. high volume... cheers... 

I really like Mentzer and Arnold... I will never choose one over the other... I think it was more of a personality difference but it would've been cool if they had gotten along with one another.

The one thing I do recognize is that Mentzer broke away from the popular training style at that time and got ridiculed when he really was ahead of his time.

----------


## vitamindrew

new pics of mentzer

----------


## planes

My take on the 1980 Mr. Olympia and arguments.

Mike was as much a mental player as Arnold and was trying to get an edge.

But the problem with Mike was he was already battling amphetamine addiction and lost control emotionally.

He had twice by his telling had near death fatigue and spent two times in bed unable to get out prior to the competition.

I have heard all this hoopla about Mike really winning the 1980 Olympia. Well in fact, he came in 5th.
Standings:
Arnie
Dickerson
Zane
Boe 
Metzer

I personally think it should have been.
Arnie 
Metzer
Zane
Dickerson
Boe-how did he get in there.

Metzer lacked in chest and biceps which is why he lost to Arnie.

When I say lacked not in any great way but did lack to Arnie.

I was alive and well during this Olympia and into BB.

Mentzer was great. And honestly if he had won it would have been fine with me. But Arnold was Arnold and there was no denying he was still great.

I was more pissed that Mentzer placed 5th and behind Boe?

One of the things that Weider had stated about Mentzer at the time was his chest to shoulder development being a weak point which Mentzer agreed.
And that Mentzer lacked mature muscle. Meaning the striations and deep development were lacking.

Which is why yes HIT is great for building mass but you still have to put the time in the gym to get mature muscle growth which means a lot of workouts to fail. Once you get the mass you have to break it down enough times to get that deep dev.

If you look at Arnie, but not just him, and look at his front fists on hips chest pose? You see those striations on the lower pecs? That's muscle maturity.

Arnie had that everywhere. As do Coleman Cutler and Haney. Bertil Fox had this by the boat loads on his chest but of course he lacked proportion and had some neglected areas.

Mentzer could have been in the record books if he had stayed with it but he quit. I wish he hadn't because he could have won 4 or 5 Os.

----------


## Deltasaurus

wow way to dig up a ancient thread

----------


## Ashop

> Heres a picture of mike and arnold arguing.
> http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i1...Scan100011.jpg


I was always a BIG fan of Mike Mentzer and his brother Ray.

----------

